# Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does <Sasha Kidded!>



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, here we go again!

First is Sasha. She now belongs to Capri...but since she's bred to my buck, BBB...well...hehe. She is due 2/10 and is looking quite ready! These kids will be NDGA registered, and both parents are blue eyed, so high chances there, too. We think she's going to go early. Palpable fetus.










Now Candy, Sasha's half sister. She is also bred to BBB, but I don't have a due date. She was pen bred and can go any time in February. Again, NDGA registered kids and both parents are blue eyed. I'm guessing mid-Feb. Palpable fetus.




























Next is Two Spot. She my sweet polled girl, I just love her. She, too is bred to BBB and is due 2/10. I hope her udder improves this freshening, it's on the small size. These kids are NMGA registered.




























Lastly...Scarlett my Nubian. She was pen bred twice. Her first due date is mid-Jan, which looks like isn't happening. Second due date is late Feb. (to a MOONSPOTTED buck, :leap: ). As you can see...not much development here. Her kids will be ADGA registered. Poor girl almost doesn't fit in my stanchion!! Well, ok...she doesn't fit...



















I have one other doe who is supposed to be due 2/3 but looks like she didn't take. :roll:


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

What a nice group of girls!!! Who owns the first one again? Who took that pic? Duh!hahahaha! :wave:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

Looks like you'll be getting multiples with thi round...those girls are looking very deep!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

Nice looking girls - good luck and hopefully an easier round of kiddings for ya!!! ray:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*



liz said:


> Looks like you'll be getting multiples with thi round...those girls are looking very deep!


 :GAAH: Wish ya hadn't said that! JINX! I kinda expect a single from Two Spot...but have no idea what to expect from the FFs. Scarlett is reported to have had all twins for her previous freshenings.

Gosh...I hope all goes well this time, too! Two Spot required assistance on her FF (single buck), which kinda scares me. Also, the two FFs Sasha and Candy being bred to a buck who potentially makes big headed kids... :hair: I'll try not to worry until the worry is justified!

Kelly! hahaha...Capi, Capri...WHATEVER! Sorry!!


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

BTW: Here is another pic of Sasha. Thanks for posting Kate!! :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

Yep lots of babies coming soon! Standard does sometimes don't show like the minis but will still have nice litters in there. Good luck!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

Scarlett is really starting to build her udder all of the sudden, also her vulva has lengthened and reddened and her belly is magically bigger. 

To have kids by the dark red roan buck, she must kid before 1/27. To be bred to the moonspotted buck...she'll kid between 1/28 and 2/9.


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

GO MOONSPOTS!!! ray:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

Okay Capi71...here are my updates:

Scarlett:



























Two Spot, getting wide!:









Candy, wondering what I'm doing:









It's too cold, they all say, to raise a tail, LOL.


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

:ROFL: the look on Candy's face....cracks me up!!! She's saying "Do you have food? Well then go away and stop look at my back side! How rude!"

Oh I can't wait to see these babies, Kate!! Teehee!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

Daily, this udder is getting bigger! How big will it GET? I couldn't get a decent shot...it doesn't look like much here...but it's visible from the side now AND the teats are plumb suddenly...Still I guess it's going to get a LOT bigger.

(Scarlett)


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

That udder is definately gonna get bigger! Two spot looks alot like my Tilly with her build and "fluffy coat"....now remeber, twins are a god thing...they tend to be smaller and I'm sure your girls will have healthy deliveries!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

yep scarlett still has a ways to fill - but she is definately getting there!

I am anxiously waiting - my Alpine x is due the end of Feb and STILL has not even started to fill her udder - AGHHHHHHH! :hair: :hair:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

Fret not, Kelebek! Scarlett has done all of this udder making in only 2 weeks! Before 1/7...there was NOTHING there.

TS, her udder is quite full, even though shes not due until 2/10. Already the medial separation is totally apparent. I do hope the poor thing has twins, her FF was a toughie.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

Here is poor Candy today (FF)...you can tell she doesn't appreciate the baby weight!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

Oh she does not look happy at all - LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

OH what cuties. The one doe is like "mom you made my udder cold, how could you" lol


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

:slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

Can you please come make my girl start her udder - it would sure put my mind at ease!! She will be 50 days out on Saturday - this is killing me!


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

WoW! Nothing like getting it all right at the last minute! Go SCARLET!!
Poor Candy!! Seems her and her sister are not enjoying this preggers thing much. But then again...I can remember that feeling in the last trimester. "Get this outta me!" :GAAH:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

Scarlett's udder is going to get WAY bigger. I was used to looking at boer udders (which usually arent much to see) until I got my nubians and I still catch myself going "this has got to be full now.... ok, NOW it's got to be full".... then a few weeks later when those teats are filled and shiny and they can barely walk... then I'm like "OUCH! THIS IS FULL"









This is a first freshener nubian.









This is a second freshener.

LOL, you'll know it when you see.

They are looking good  Bet you're ready for babies!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

ooo... let me resize that first pic....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

Candy....looks so miserable....and bottom heavy ...LOL :shocked:
But she is so pretty.....


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

Sasha update!! She has a string of one lig on one side. Here are some updated pics. I love to match them with the ones at the front of this post. LOL!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

oh she is so cute and preggy!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Preggers Bellies - Feb. Does*

Sasha popped this morning! Congrats Kelly!!

Here's the first pic, I'm sure she'll be along sometime to brag herself!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Congratulations. What did we have Does or Bucks or BOTH? :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhh - congrats on the kids!!! 19 days ot baby watch for me - Woo Hoo!

What do we have? I see a buckskin but is the otherone colored like momma?


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

Posting a new thread for Sasha and Babies! :wink:


----------

